# Cars that have adaptive headlights.



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

I know that most Audis have adaptive headlights( headlights that turn with the steering wheel). What other cars have adaptive headlights? I know that Citroen DS and SM cars had them.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

B6 Passat

Lexus RX, ES, LS, IS, GS


_Modified by GT17V at 11:54 PM 12-16-2006_


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

also the Acura RL


----------



## Weakness (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: (BrunoVdub)*

Reported by Consumer Guide: Automotive, 2005
*2006 Models*
Audi (A4/A6/A8)
BMW (3/5/6/7-Series, X5)
Cadillac (XLR, DTS)
Infiniti (M)
Land Rover (Range Rover, Range Rover Sport, LR3)
Lexus (GS/LS/RX)
Mercedes-Benz (E-Class, R-Class, CLK)
Porsche (Cayenne)
Volkswagen (Passat)
I know there MANY are more... but that is just some of the 2005...


_Modified by Weakness at 3:17 PM 12-18-2006_


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Weakness)*

hmm. I didnt realize that those cars had adaptive side turning xenons and auto-lexel feature.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (BrunoVdub)*

The Tucker Torpedo probably was the first.


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (chernaudi)*

actually, there was at least one before it (the name escapes me at the moment). however, you are correct that the tucker is typically regarded as the first. the differences from the tucker to the systems today are literally night and day though


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (chernaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chernaudi* »_The Tucker Torpedo probably was the first.

Was that the one with the big center headlight that was in the middle, at the top of the hood?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (BrendanMX5)*

Yes it was.


----------

